# Amazing



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

It's absolutely amazing, like a blink of an eye, the ammo crisis is over. All the selves are full and the prices are not too much over 300% increase. Just want to thank all you guys that just had to have 10,000, 15,000 rounds buried in your back yard to hold of the wild left wing hordes. The ammo companies thank you too.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

The pandemic caused a sharp increase in new firearm owners, not the whole problem. But a multitude of different issues including hoarders caused a perfect storm. I saw a video of a Federal Ammunition exec saying they had never produced so much ammo and couldn’t keep up. They hired a third shift and still were behind the demand


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Yea Nosler's own site hasn't had Accubonds in stock for a couple years now. IDK whats up with production anymore.

The only bullet MFG killing it is Hornady, lots of availability.

-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

The supply and availability still isn't what it was pre pandemic, may never be. 

"Hoarders" is what you believe folks are that stockpiled ammo and components? So what do you call someone that saves money and staches it away for retirement, a "Hoarder"? 

Some folks can see what is going to happen from experience and history (history is something they taught in schools years ago) and begin saving, hoarding, whatever you want to call it, for the rough time when it will be valuable. I began "hoarding" components two years prior to the supply chain failure. A brick of Federal 215 gold primers were like $45, try to find them now for under $200. 

I call it "Investing" not "Hoarding".


----------



## slapwater (Jun 18, 2009)

I wish I could find some good 20 gauge upland shells, like Prairie Storm or Golden Pheasant. They still seem to be extinct.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

However expensive you think things are now... they'll cost much more in a few years. That's the nature of inflation, and its here to stay.

I _WISH_ I could hoard some components. Some things just arent there... even on the auction websites. Try to find some 7MM 160gr Accubonds... Nosler hasnt made any in a few years now. They made a run of the "LR"s but not normal ones. 

Swift bullets? Their "bullet availability" chart shows back in stock for 2020... they haven't even bothered to update their website in 3 years, let alone respond to emails. I think they are defunct.

I found in my ammo pile, 3 boxes of Remington Safari Grade Swift A-Frame ammo for my 7STW. I forgot I had it. Last time out it shot 5/8" group. Stuff is fantastic. Been out of stock since 2008... boxes that used to cost me $38 are now north of $175... _IF_ you can even any. I'm dang glad I have them though... I'm using them very sparingly. Used 16 over the summer to dial in the STW for the moose hunt. Got 44 left.

I do I have an unopened box of 7MM 160gr Accubonds, and 2 more unopened boxes of 140gr Accubonds. A few misc boxes of Nosler Partitions in 243 and 270, and alot of other misc stuff.

The only thing I have too much of is Powder... especially pistol powder. W231 / HP38... too many cans of that stuff

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

slapwater said:


> I wish I could find some good 20 gauge upland shells, like Prairie Storm or Golden Pheasant. They still seem to be extinct.


My wife's been shooting Golden Pheasant #6's in her 20 at grouse, boy it hits them hard. She only had the one box I bought from Scheels on a impulse buy.

-DallanC


----------



## slapwater (Jun 18, 2009)

DallanC said:


> My wife's been shooting Golden Pheasant #6's in her 20 at grouse, boy it hits them hard. She only had the one box I bought from Scheels on a impulse buy.
> 
> -DallanC


Yeah, for whatever reason the plated shot shells seem to put birds down more reliably and permanently. I was in Scheels a week ago looking for them. Nothing.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

We saw them pre-covid... the start of the recent run on ammo thats still going on. We went up to look for other things, they had a bunch of boxes of the Golden Pheasant, it was really expensive so I only bought 1 box. Now I wish I had grabbed 4. But... we dont shoot alot of grouse so her box will last years at least, and we have alot of other #6s.

I have 4 boxes of Golden Pheasant #5 in 12GA, not shot any of those yet but i expect they will be fantastic.

-DallanC


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

I'll bet many who were "just buying what I needed", or just stayed below the threshold of "pissed wife", or just complained about having to buy a brick of 209's when all you needed was one 50 pack.... wish they bought more at the time when they could. I know I do on some things.

I've had this niggling thought in the back of my mind for the last few years, that being, I'm not bulking up for myself. I'm doing it for my kids, and they'll probably be glad I did. Not just on ammo, but parts to keep things running. 

EDIT: Heck, I'm saving packs, sleeping bags, all sorts of stuff for when the kid is older and will need it. I dunno if I'll be around or not, but I'll have done my best to provide just in case i'm not.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

My parents sold their farm and are in the process of moving. This weekend me and my brother were tasked of going through my dads shop and tossing the things they don’t need/want and moving the rest. I cannot begin to express how many boxes .30-06, .38 special, .243, 16 gauge and .44 mag rounds we found in boxes. Ammo for guns my dad has never owned in our lifetime. On top of that we found bins full of brass for various calibers ranging from .22-250 to .338 WM. We asked him WTF and his reply was “I dunno, figured we might have a use for them at some point or another so I got them while I could”…. I imagine to some degree that’s happening with ammo now. Guys see a box on the shelf and even though they don’t need it, they figure they might as well get it because they might need it in the future.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> Just want to thank all you guys that just had to have 10,000, 15,000 rounds buried in your back yard to hold of the wild left wing hordes.


Your welcome. Glad that myself and thousands of others could make your day.


----------

